# Wool shops in Yakima area



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

We are traveling in Washington state, in Yakima tonight, wish I asked earlier! However will check this site in the morning. Just wondering if there are some interesting wool shops that would be worth checking out in Yakima and points north and northwest?? We are trying to stay off the beaten paths!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry I cannot help you re: knitting. If you asked about quilting I could look it up in my big 2013 to 2014 book of quilt shops all over the US! I sent pertinent pages to my son's fiance who has been quilting all summer at Yellowstone National Park, and she found a BFF at a quilt shop in bozeman Montana who has been her mentor all summer long.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Look in a phone book, that is what I do when travelling. Or since you have a computer, Google it.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks, I did google it, but don't have time to check all sorts of places, so was wondering if anyone had any favorites or could suggest a 'must visit'! If there are great little places in other towns close by, we would consider visiting, but just don't have time to make a lengthy search, have to be in Vancouver BC on Friday!


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you, I daren't take up quilting tho i have certainly considered it off and on for years! How nice though to have a good reference book!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

YES! try this one!

It is an Alpaca farm with homegrown / spun alpaca yarns. Gorgeous! I have some luscious suri alpaca lace from that shop.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Rats! We recognize the alpacas!!! Wish I knew! Thank you tho so much for trying to give me a heads up on that! 
We stopped in Ellensburg and found a beautiful shop called Yarn Folk -304 N Pearl st., she just opened this past spring. I bought a few balls of fun looking German sock yarn.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I live near Yakima. The only shop that I knew of closed last spring. I did hear there was a shop in Union Gap which is almost part of Yakima. I believe it is on Main street.. 1st ave in Yakima runs right into main st. Union Gap. GOOD LUCK! The Sunnyside one is another 1/2 hour drive down the freeway.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

We are now long gone from the area - too bad Yakima closed its only shop jsttr, but heh if you ever pass thru Ellensburg, they have a beautiful yarn shop there on Pearl St!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Not any yarn shops in Yakima, that is you can get yarn but in places like Michael's, JoAnn's Hancock's, Walmart, BiMart.


----------

